# Auckland or Wellington?



## Song_Si

*Auckland 'more liveable' than Wellington*
TOM HUNT
Last updated 11:59 31/08/2011









BEATABLE, ON A GOOD DAY? Wellington has come in behind Auckland in a liveability ranking.

*The traffic may be a nightmare but Auckland is significantly more liveable than Wellington.*

The Economic Intelligence Unit has released its list of the world's most liveable cities in which Auckland ranked at 10th most-livable, with Wellington trailing at 23.

Melbourne took the top spot knocking Vancouver off the perch it has had for almost a decade.

Brisbane, a popular home for Kiwis in Australia, ranked 21st while Harare in Zimbabwe was the least liveable city on the list.

Cities were scored on stability, healthcare, culture, environment, education and infrastructure.

Wellington's comparatively low-ranking contrasts with last year when it was named the world's "coolest" capital city by Lonely Planet.

Wellington was named the fourth-best city in which to travel in the world behind New York, Tangier and Tel Aviv.

Highlights like the Rugby Sevens, Wellington on Plate, World of WearableArt, not to mention the vibrant café, film and arts scenes are likely to have contributed to Wellington's ''cool'' status.

A group came together to develop the Our City - Our Future strategy in 1997 which is a vision for the city for 2020.

Some goals clearly haven't yet been met - street signs do not show the origin of street names, fewer people speak more than one language, and there is no city-wide light rail/tram system.

But other things have been achieved. Wellington has developed and co-ordinated recycling efforts, it is the arts capital of New Zealand, and electronic information at bus and train stops is being introduced.

The top ten cities are:

1. Melbourne
2. Vienna
3. Vancouver
4. Toronto
5. Calgary
6. Sydney
7. Helsinki
8=. Perth and Adelaide
10. Auckland.
23. Wellington

Source: Economist Intelligence Unit


----------

